# Hello!!!



## dangerdave (Feb 5, 2013)

...IS THERE ANYBODY OUT THERE? 

I'm feeling kinda lonely way down here in Chillicothe all by my wine making self. There is a massive wineless vacuum occupying south central Ohio. While I'm resigned to eventually making the long drive to northern Ohio / western Pennsylvania to meet some of you, I was wondering if there was anybody out there nearby southern Ohio...ohio...ohio...

I tried last year to invite members to join SOWMUG (Southern Ohio Wine Maker's Unofficial Group). I can count all the current members on one finger! 

Then, I just thought.... I guess I'm all alone down here. Is it really that bad? Are we drasticly unsophisticated and unrefined? I've got wine in the cellar and steaks for the grill. Who wants to come to the second annual meaning of SOWMUG?


----------



## CrimsonRose (Feb 6, 2013)

LOL Wow so I'm not alone either! I live in Waverly (well technically Piketon but closer to Waverly)
I've only been making wine for about a year and a half... and nobody wants to taste my first few experiments into wine making... ROFL It's closer to being called Hooch than wine... But I'm finally learning what NOT to do and have a few of my recent ones I'm sorta proud of! So I would love to meet up and swap a few bottles sometime!


----------



## novalou (Feb 6, 2013)

CrimsonRose said:


> LOL Wow so I'm not alone either! I live in Waverly (well technically Piketon but closer to Waverly)
> I've only been making wine for about a year and a half... and nobody wants to taste my first few experiments into wine making... ROFL It's closer to being called Hooch than wine... But I'm finally learning what NOT to do and have a few of my recent ones I'm sorta proud of! So I would love to meet up and swap a few bottles sometime!



Cleveland Ohio here. If we can get a group of Ohioans together, I'd make the drive for an event.


----------



## rhythmsteve (Feb 6, 2013)

i'm sorry to hear about that Dave, good call on the Western PA members, there certainly are a lot of us aren't there


----------



## Rocky (Feb 6, 2013)

Dave, I am sure that there are enough of us "Ahians" that we could make a party. What did you have in mind. If I don't have something else going, I'll be there.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 6, 2013)

Where's Ohio? LOL

Dave I would suggest you look for all the local summer fairs in you area and enter their wine competitions. That is exactly how I found many local winemakers in my area.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 6, 2013)

You don't want to hear how lonely it is in central NY. I feel like the Maytag repairman.


----------



## rezod11 (Feb 6, 2013)

I too am in the Cleveburg and happy to make a trip! VERY happy to meet the infamous DANGER DAVE too! Would love to share a bottle of DB with you! Or two...lol... 

I'm planning on being at Luva Bella for the end of March Chilean pick up...anyone else?


----------



## novalou (Feb 6, 2013)

rezod11 said:


> I too am in the Cleveburg and happy to make a trip! VERY happy to meet the infamous DANGER DAVE too! Would love to share a bottle of DB with you! Or two...lol...
> 
> I'm planning on being at Luva Bella for the end of March Chilean pick up...anyone else?



I'm planning on getting my juice from Grape and Granary.


----------



## rezod11 (Feb 6, 2013)

I would but heard that a meeting of the members would be taking place at Luva Bella and would love to meet face to face the members of this amazing forum. For me, it's worth the drive.


----------



## novalou (Feb 6, 2013)

rezod11 said:


> I would but heard that a meeting of the members would be taking place at Luva Bella and would love to meet face to face the members of this amazing forum. For me, it's worth the drive.



Maybe I'll join you there then.


----------



## rezod11 (Feb 6, 2013)

I would love to see you there!


----------



## rezod11 (Feb 6, 2013)

novalou, are you east side or west?


----------



## novalou (Feb 6, 2013)

rezod11 said:


> novalou, are you east side or west?



Technically west side. Seven Hills.


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 8, 2013)

CrimsonRose, I saw you on the map. Glad you are still making some wine. I'd be delighted to swap a few bottles with you...details pending. Are you wanting to join SOWMUG? That would be awesome! There are no rules, no meetings, no dues, and no organizational structure. With your membership, you get a free bottle of Weeping Willow Wine (of your choice) and a membership ID card that consists of a Post-It note with the word "Thanks!" scrawled on it! Sounds great, huh! 

Everyone else: It appears there are but a few of us down south, here. Given that, I have to say my wine making skills (young as they are) far exceed my organizational skills. I think we have maybe one guy in Columbus, and everyone else is up north. Unless all you northerners are willing to rent a bus and haul all your butts way down here to Chillicothe, I am resigned to making the drive up north for a visit.

I really didn't expect such a response. I appreciate your concern. It just makes more sense to me that I come north instead of a bunch of you coming south. We should shoot for spring, probably, since winter might be a bad time for traveling that far. I was just bemoaning (_whining_) my isolation down here in the south. I'll trade some wine with CrimsonRose and hold out until the next gathering by the Lake.

<_Infamous_?>


----------



## CrimsonRose (Feb 9, 2013)

Sounds like a blast! I'm far from organized myself so should fit right in! 

As for a trip to Cleavland... While I would love to have a chance to meet other winemakers that's a pretty long drive for me... I'm lucky to make it as far as Columbus 1-2 times a year... LOL


----------



## docjavadude (Jul 16, 2013)

This thread seems to be resting a bit, but I thought I'd add my introduction to the mix. Cleveland 'burbs for me -- Solon (east side). Always interested in connecting with other wine makers. I've been "working" with a few other folks in our wine adventures the past few years. Production is up to 350+ gallons per year now. Need to share some wine!  Seriously, would love to connect with others here in NE Ohio. Cheers!


----------



## novalou (Jul 16, 2013)

docjavadude said:


> This thread seems to be resting a bit, but I thought I'd add my introduction to the mix. Cleveland 'burbs for me -- Solon (east side). Always interested in connecting with other wine makers. I've been "working" with a few other folks in our wine adventures the past few years. Production is up to 350+ gallons per year now. Need to share some wine!  Seriously, would love to connect with others here in NE Ohio. Cheers!



NE Ohio here too, near Independence. Would like to share some wine!


----------



## docjavadude (Jul 16, 2013)

novalou said:


> NE Ohio here too, near Independence. Would like to share some wine!



That would be great!


----------



## docjavadude (Jul 16, 2013)

docjavadude said:


> That would be great!



Novalou, do you know anything about the "Northcoast Wine Club?" Saw reference to them in a brochure from the Solon Recreation Department. I've visited their website, but can't find out much about them. But they seem to have a pretty great space in a warehouse facility here in Solon! Space envy... <grin>


----------



## novalou (Jul 17, 2013)

docjavadude said:


> Novalou, do you know anything about the "Northcoast Wine Club?" Saw reference to them in a brochure from the Solon Recreation Department. I've visited their website, but can't find out much about them. But they seem to have a pretty great space in a warehouse facility here in Solon! Space envy... <grin>



I do not know anything about them. I do attend a meeting here and there with the NE Ohio wine guild. They have monthly meetings. I'll let you know when and where.

There is also another group called the Wine Guyz. They make wine on bulk for the group. I'm sure it is better for a social gathering than learning, or so I'm told...


----------

